# Diff. pinion seal leak @ 11.5K



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

'05 M6 GTO, New diff. installed @ 3K miles. 11.5K now and notice the pinion seal leaking. Anyone else having a problem with the pinion seal leaking?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*NO. 

Being that unit is sealed, I don't know if the dealer will take it apart to install a new seal. I am not sure but I think the seals are silastic, or permatex not a rawhide seal.

Sometimes when assembling the carrier the installer twists the carrier to mate up with bolt holes etc as he is dropping the unit onto the rear housing, and if they are not careful a break in the bead can happen causing a slight gap. I have seen this quite a few times when this operation was done with truck rear assemblies.*


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes.
I had a pinion seal leak at approximately 15k miles. The underside of the car was splattered with gear oil. The dealer was able to fix the problem in a day. I cleaned up the mess, and have been checking to see if another leak is developing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Dennis...

My replaced differential developed a clunking, grinding noise at 17K miles. It was determined the viscosity of the gear oil broke down. Good ole' Dana.


----------

